# Seeing my new built life slip away again



## Dorien (May 2, 2013)

I am a 16 year old girl who has been suffering from IBS since I've hit puberty. For me it started when I was about 12, but it wasn't that bad then. At first it wasn't that bad, so I didn't really worry about it and wrote it off as just getting sick. IBS had been in my family for quite a while, a lot of the women have or had the same problems as me. During that time I also changed schools, in Holland you go to big children school when you're 12. Because off bullying on my first school I completely cut off every contact I had with the children on that school. I started to isolate myself, I did have friends but I was afraid to really go out and do things, afraid of getting ill. When I was fifteen my father passed away, he had a heart attack. Because of the stress this caused my stomachpains got worse, and then my search for a treatment started. I actually went to a dietist to see if he could help me. But the stupid thing about IBS is that there isn't really a standard diet that you can follow, no 'cure'. After a little while I just stopped to see my dietist because it just didn't help. But I found some relieve during the summer, my mother had read somewhere that a glutenfree diet would help, and..... it helped. I could finally start up the social life I had always wanted, I startedf to hang out with a new group of friends and I was finally sort of happy. I did have some discomfort from time to time, I think you just can't avoid that. Definitely because I still ate cabbage, peppers and other things that most people had to stay away from. It isn't the most easy diet, the glutenfree diet. Definetely because in Holland it is normal to eat bread almost every meal except your dinner. I had to fin other things to eat, I found out glutenfree pancakes were a very good substitute for bread and an easy thing to bring to school as lunch. But when I got a bladder infection and had to take antibiotics everything turned bad again. All the months without gluten were all for nothing. So I went to the doctor again, trying to figure out what I could do to get back to what I had accomplished. The doctor advised me to use probioticum, and that helped at first. Not anymore, that's why I was searching for answers and found this website. I hope to find tips to help me, I am considering going also on a dairy free diet next to a glutenfree diet. I've read that that helped people. But if I do that the very short list of things that I can still eat will shorten once more. I'm looking for alternatives, things that I can eat.I've lost wuite a lot off weight, not only because I just can't hold anything long enough in my body to take anything out of the food, but also because I am scared to get sick. If I'm not feeling well I just stop eating because I'm afraid it will get worse. But if I'm not feeling well for a long time, I also won't eat for a long time. I'm desperate for improvement, any tips will be much apreciated.


----------

